# oligohydramnios



## WhosThatGirl

Has anybody else here had experience with oligohydramnios (Low Amnio Fluid)? I had this my last pregnancy and was stuck on hospitalized bedrest, hooked up to monitors and iv's until I delivered. My daughter was born pretty much ok, but small for gestational age (37 weeker but NICU team put her at the age/size/development of a 34 weeker). She had a collapsed lung and slightly under developed lungs and spent a few weeks in the nicu. But she is now almost 6, and is big and healthy besides slight asthma.

My Dr has told me that I am at risk of developing oligohydramnios a 2nd time, he said they don't know WHY but once a mom develops it she sometimes develops it again in subsequent pregnancies though they dont know why. So because of this I'll be getting scans every 2-3 weeks once I hit the 3rd trimester and probably 1 extra scan in the 2nd trimester.

Just wondering if any other moms have experienced this is their previous pregnancies, and wondering if you develiped it again in later pregnancies.


----------



## letia659

I have this and had it with my son 5 yrs ago...he was born at 36 weeks and was perfectly fine treated as a full term baby...this time i have developed it earlier so I dont know what they plan to do as for now they just said to drink plenty of water and i go for an ultrasound friday and find out more next week hopefully you dont get it but in my case I did in both pregnancies...I dont know much about it really and am hoping my Dr lets me know more next week...


----------



## NickyT75

I had this with my last pregnancy & unfortunately lost my little girl due to severe prematurity :(

im hoping I dont get it this time but im being closely monitored just incase xx


----------



## rachelrhin0

In my 1st pregnancy I had it severe. I basicly had almost 0 fluid. My baby was contorted with her feet almost to her shoulders. She was extremley small. She had severe IUGR. She was born at 28w3d weighing only 13 ounces (380 grams0 and 10 inches long. I also had it in my 2nd pregnancy although it wasn't quite as bad although my 2nd ended in stillbirth. I will be on very close watch the 3rd time around.


----------



## rachelrhin0

All of them I think.


----------



## happy&healthy

I had this at my 20 week scan, but it had sorted itself out about 6 weeks later. I gave birth to a full term healthy girl.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Thanks for all of the replies girls. It does seem the more people I talk to who have had this with previous pregnancies did go on to develop it in future pregnancies. It's sure odd they don't know WHY this happens. I have prepared myself for the worst this time, expecting I will develop it but hoping I don't! Last time I found out unexpected and got put in hospital until I delivered, and had nothing with me I needed. This time around I am getting scans every 2 weeks starting in the 3rd trimester to check levels and if they get to low I'll get admitted again but this time I am going to have a bag pre-packed with things to keep me busy such as books, maybe a kit to learn to knit or something LOL. Last time I got admitted on my sons 3rd birthday and I was just an emotional MESS!! If it happens this time at least I will be better prepared, both with items I will need and emotionally.

For those of you who had AFI scans done, do you remember the lowest your levels were? I Believe my lowest was 2.6 and I guess they want it at 8 or 10 or something, and anything under 5 requres being put in the hospital (if I remember right).


----------



## jazmine18

i had this with my daughter, only realised last week when i looked at my notes that this is the 'medical name' for it. nobody told me about having it again it future pregnancies, although i didnt get it til towards the end, i also had IUGR along with this, but luckily my daughter was induced full term at 39 weeks, and healthy. but good to know, in case it did come earlier in future pregnancies.


----------



## rachelrhin0

My levels were 1 something, I basicly had ZERO fluid left. They delivered in 7 hours after that scan. But we knew the fluid was low already, it just kept getting worse.


----------



## babybuffy84

I have just come out of hospital i have this condition they are hoping i can get to 36 weeks which is next friday then i will be induced or have a c section.
My levels were 3.5 on tuesday when they checked am going back in on monday to be checked again and then on thursday also.
Dont really know much about the condition is it more common to have a c section with this condition as technically its a dry birth??


----------



## NickyT75

I also had zero fluid last time :( 

Got scanned yesterday and my fluid levels are normal :happydance: will be getting scanned again around 16wks so hopefully fluid will still be normal

Not sure about anything below 5 being low?? are we talking cm/mm? :shrug: coz mine was 5.5cms and the sonographer was happy with that xx


----------



## NickyT75

Just googled it and you are correct it does seem that they class anything < 5 as low... this has worried me now as im only slightly above this figure :(

Although its possible that the fluid levels increase as the pregnancy progresses? so im hoping this is the case and my levels will be higher on my next scan xx


----------



## sun

NickyT75 said:


> Just googled it and you are correct it does seem that they class anything < 5 as low... this has worried me now as im only slightly above this figure :(
> 
> Although its possible that the fluid levels increase as the pregnancy progresses? so im hoping this is the case and my levels will be higher on my next scan xx

Fluid levels do increase as pregnancy progresses. If I remember correctly, they usually max out somewhere around the beginning of month 8. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Nix

The levels can go up which is good. With my son I had prelabour premature rupture of the membranes at 30 weeks and when i was scaned my AFI was apparently below the normal range and they were quite concerned. Had daily CTG and another scan 2 weeks later and my levels had built back up again to just within normal. I then had the same prob at 36 weeks and once again they went up again and I managed to hold onto Josh until my due date after being induced. He was all healthy and good weight.

I hope all is ok with you. xxx


----------



## WhosThatGirl

babybuffy84 said:


> I have just come out of hospital i have this condition they are hoping i can get to 36 weeks which is next friday then i will be induced or have a c section.
> My levels were 3.5 on tuesday when they checked am going back in on monday to be checked again and then on thursday also.
> Dont really know much about the condition is it more common to have a c section with this condition as technically its a dry birth??

I had my daughter vaginally, but they did warn me that if she went into distress we would do an emergency c section. They had me put the epidural line in place but we didn't have any meds pushed through it (i wanted a natural labor if possible)... but had the line in place in case I had to be quickly numbed (I did NOT want to be fully knocked out).

They did tell me they might have to do an amnio-infusion during labor and basically put warm saline up into the uterus but thankfully my daughter handled labor well and this was not neccessary.

It's funny how different doctors/hospitals deal with this condition in different ways. My Dr/Hospital put me on strict hospital bedrest with IV hydration 24/7 until I delivered (my levels were checked every 1-2 days and continued to stay very low). But my friend in another state (who was pregnant with twins) had this same condition and her levels were just a tad higher then mine, and they let her stay home and come in once a week for fluid checks.


----------



## spritey

My friend had this condition, she had less than 3 at 34 weeks, then less than 2.5 at 35 weeks, they put her on IV for a day or so, once it did not improve, they did a caesarian. Baby was fine.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Unfortunatly I have developed this condition again as we feared. At 21 weeks my AFI is 7.6 so its not horrible yet but its such an early onset its not looking great. I have another repeat ultrasound on Monday to check the AFI level again then i have an appt next week with my doctor. Last apt he told me that if my fluid was below an 8 he would do bedrest at home until I hit 24 weeks then he wanted to admit me to the hospital. As long as the fluid stays over an 8 I can stay home. Right now its 7.6 so I'm not sure what he will decide. Normally under 5 is the cut off for hospital but since its such an early onset and since i had this with my last pregnancy he wants to be more proactive and use 8 as "the magic number".


----------



## rachelrhin0

Good luck to you!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Thanks! I have another repeat AFI Monday, then have an appt with my OB Thursday and Friday I see my perinatologist at maternal fetal medicine.


----------

